# Before four o' clock



## DearPrudence

Goedemiddag 

My book (I'm a complete beginner) has just told me that to say "*before 6 o' clock*", you can say "*voor zessen*".
And then, in the exercise, they give me "before 4 o' clock"= "voor vier", & not "voor vieren".

Can I safely conclude that both are possible and correct? Is there a slight difference or not at all?

(sorry if this question has already been asked, I didn't quite know where to look)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Joannes

No, I don't think you can, *voor vier* only works with *<some time> voor vier*, I think. Like for example *vijf voor vier*, *twintig voor acht*, *kwart voor zes*. I'm not quite sure, though, because of dialectal interference.

And this dialectal interference is also the reason why I can't tell whether it is correct to say *<some time> voor vieren* in Standard Dutch. I'll leave that to someone else.


----------



## DearPrudence

So how can I say: 
*"I'll be at your house before four o' clock"
"Ik ben voor vier uur zijn bij jou"* doesn't work? :-(


----------



## Joannes

DearPrudence said:


> So how can I say:
> *"I'll be at your house before four o' clock"*
> *"Ik ben voor vier uur zijn bij jou"* doesn't work? :-(


No, but only because of the verbs: 
*Ik zal voor vier uur bij jou zijn.* (or *Ik ben voor vier uur bij jou* with a present-as-a-future)
or: *Ik zal voor vieren bij jou zijn.* (*Ik ben voor vieren bij jou*.)

Another little thing: it's *goedemiddag* with <d>s.


----------



## DearPrudence

Oops, I don't know why I added a "zijn" here  

OK, so "voor vieren" seems to be possible too? No difference?

Anyway, thank you, Joannes


----------



## moldo

DearPrudence said:


> Goedemiddag
> 
> My book (I'm a complete beginner) has just told me that to say "*before 6 o' clock*", you can say "*voor zessen*".
> And then, in the exercise, they give me "before 4 o' clock"= "voor vier", & not "voor vieren".
> 
> Can I safely conclude that both are possible and correct? Is there a slight difference or not at all?
> 
> (sorry if this question has already been asked, I didn't quite know where to look)
> 
> Thanks for your help


 
Hi,

In my opinion "voor zessen" is a specific Dutch expression, which is said by mothers to their children ("denk eraan, voor zessen thuis!"), meaning that they have to be home in time for the evening dinner, which traditionally is exactly at six o'clock.

"Voor vieren" does not sound right for me. ("Je moet om vier uur thuis zijn!")
Or any other time is not right I think. I have never heard anyone say something like "voor tweeën" or "voor elven". 

The only expression I know is "voor zessen". 

Regards, moldo


----------



## DearPrudence

Dank je wel, Moldo!  That's very clear now! 
My book didn't explain it at all


----------



## Lopes

moldo said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my opinion "voor zessen" is a specific Dutch expression, which is said by mothers to their children ("denk eraan, voor zessen thuis!"), meaning that they have to be home in time for the evening dinner, which traditionally is exactly at six o'clock.
> 
> "Voor vieren" does not sound right for me. ("Je moet om vier uur thuis zijn!")
> Or any other time is not right I think. I have never heard anyone say something like "voor tweeën" or "voor elven".
> 
> The only expression I know is "voor zessen".
> 
> Regards, moldo


 
I really disagree, I think you can say 'we kwamen even voor tweeën aan' just as well!


----------



## moldo

Lopes said:


> I really disagree, I think you can say 'we kwamen even voor tweeën aan' just as well!


 
"Voor tweeën" in deze context, ok. Maar wat vind je van "voor elven"??
Of "voor twaalven"?


----------



## jippie

moldo said:


> "Voor tweeën" in deze context, ok. Maar wat vind je van "voor elven"??
> Of "voor twaalven"?


 
*´We willen voor twaalven thuis zijn´ *is volgens mij helemaal niet raar om te gebruiken.


----------



## Lopes

moldo said:


> "Voor tweeën" in deze context, ok. Maar wat vind je van "voor elven"??
> Of "voor twaalven"?


 
Ik zie eerlijk gezegd niet waarom 'voor elven/twaalven' niet zou kunnen... Leg uit


----------



## moldo

Lopes said:


> Ik zie eerlijk gezegd niet waarom 'voor elven/twaalven' niet zou kunnen... Leg uit


 
OK, als jullie dit niet vreemd vinden, dan het kan wel. Ik ken zelf alleen de uitdrukking "voor zessen". "voor elven" vind ik raar klinken. Vandaar.


----------



## Lopes

Ok  

Het zou te maken kunnen hebben met regio of leeftijd.


----------

